
Visual Studio Code 1.17 released - runesoerensen
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_17
======
dy
Just a thank you to the VS Code team for the awesome work (and really love the
new Terminal updates).

------
minimaxir
Why was the icon color changed from blue to orange? Does Microsoft Word have
color ownership of that particular blue? (then again, the color of the
Insiders build is Excel Green)

~~~
201709User
It's not even a real Visual Studio, not to mention it's mostly used for
writing scripts rather than code. So color can be any at this point.

~~~
bdcravens
Nor is Visual Studio for Mac - it's just repackaged Xamarin Studio.

------
colek42
What I really want is to be able to use vscode in a client server
architecture. Kind of like a forwarded session, but with client code living on
the client machine. Plugins, linters, etc, all living and running on the
server. VNC is too slow on hires monitors.

~~~
jschrf
The architecture largely if not entirely supports that. Extensions and
language services in VS Code exchange a flavour of JSON-RPC 2 and can run over
HTTP.

Check out "Monaco" ([https://github.com/Microsoft/monaco-
editor](https://github.com/Microsoft/monaco-editor)). Easy to drop into any
project, and easy to back with OOTB or remote services. I use it in a few
different projects for live config editing of custom JSON and XML schemas and
excellent auto-complete capabilities.

------
moomin
A tip for anyone who's not used it: it's one of the best powershell
environments I've seen.

------
slifin
I wish vscode could be a better PHP editor, some of the features I read are
only applicable to JavaScript

~~~
joshmanders
What are you missing? I recently switched from Atom to VSCode and do both PHP
and JavaScript in it without issues.

------
NuSkooler
Another post to just say thank you for this great product! Awesome work!

------
vyrotek
Good stuff. It's attention to needs like "Import path quick suggestions" and
"Folding Regions" that make VSCode a pleasure to use.

------
joshmanders
Only gripe I have with VSCode right now is the fact that snippets have to be
in arrays and not a single block.

------
enturn
The new terminal looks great. Was there anything done to make it compatible
with accessibility tools?

~~~
Tyriar
Hi I'm on the VS Code team, this is one of the next focuses for the terminal.

~~~
enturn
Excellent! Thanks for your reply. I look forward to learning how it's
implemented.

------
jftuga
Does VS Code have something similar to Sublime's Ctrl-Q macros?

------
romanovcode
Great release as always. Thank you Microsoft and contributors!

------
chewyland
VS Code rulz.

------
RickJWagner
Nice!

------
MrDosu
Rant: Now they just need to get their shit together and get VS2017 to perform
at least as well as 2015 again for large codebases or i'm sticking with
Rider...

~~~
chillee
Visual Studio Code team and Visual Studio team are completely separate, AFAIK.

------
bitwize
Visual Studio Code: Wellp, at least it's better than Atom.

~~~
memer
You're just a little bit special, aren't you?

